# Problème changement icone



## Tafou (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Ce matin je voulais changer l'icône de VLC (chose que j'avais deja fait sans pb par le passé).
Je télécharge donc un icône au format png, je fais pomme+i et là surprise en haut à gauche, à la place de l'icône à copier-coller, l'icône générique d'apercu avec la mention png ...

Je ne me décourage pas, je convertis mon png en fichier icns, pomme+i et là pareil (à part la mention icns)

Bon peut-être juste un bug d'affichage, je fais donc mon copier-coller avec vlc et là pouf, ca me met l'icone générique d'apercu sur VLC (limite normal...)

J'ai relancé finder, redémarré mon mac, rien n'y fait, l'affichage des infos sur mes images/icones afficent tjrs l'icone générique ...

Qu'ai-je pu casser?


----------



## Tafou (21 Septembre 2008)

Bon alors je n'ai pas trouvé d'où vient mon problème mais j'ai trouvé une solution dans ce post

On trouve vraiment réponse à tout ici! 

PS: si vous avez déjà bidouillé votre icône alors le remplacer par la méthode ci-dessus ne changera rien au début, il vous faudra sélectionner votre application, faire pomme+i, cliquer sur l'icone en haut à gauche et appuyer sur "<--" de votre clavier pour réinitialiser et prendre en compte l'icone de base


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

ca concerne quelle version  VLC? la toute derniere ?
z'auraient changé leur gestion icone?
( etonnant)


----------



## Tafou (21 Septembre 2008)

Nan le problème ne vient pas de VLc mais plutôt du finder qui n'affiche plus l'icone miniature qd on affiche les informations d'une image


----------



## PnyX (22 Septembre 2008)

J'avais simplement envie de rebondir sur ce post pour pouvoir poser mon problème à la sagacité des 'macqeux' du forum. 
Je souhaiterais changer les icônes de certaine de mes documents. Pour être tout a fait précis je veux remplacer la bête icône générique de VLC par l'affiche du film concerné. Mais j'ai beau utiliser la vieille méthode (copie d'une image de jaquette de film en .png puis cmd+I sur le film puis cmd+V sur l'icône de VLC) je n'obtiens qu'une nouvelle icone générique, mais Apercu cette fois (avec png écrit en travers). 
Est il seulement possible de faire cela ? Et si oui quelle serait la méthode ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Septembre 2008)

PnyX a dit:


> (...)
> Est il seulement possible de faire cela ? Et si oui quelle serait la méthode ?


Bonjour,
Tu peux les convertir en fichiers ".icns" par exemple, avec img2icns entre autres.

PS : un bonjour et/ou un merci, ça fait toujours plaisir.


----------



## dmo95 (24 Septembre 2008)

Je relance le sujet sur un autre problème, qui est dans le même esprit. Voilà j'ai télécharger un pack d'icône donc j'arrive effectivement à modifier les icônes 1 à 1 par exemple pour les applications... avec la solution Pomme+i et Pom+c/Pom+v... Niquel !

Mon problème est lorsque je souhaite modifier plusieurs icônes comme tous les .zip par exemple.

Je vais alors chercher mon appli, clic droit "afficher le contenu du paquet", je vais dans les Ressources, parfait je tombe sur les .icns par défaut. Sauf que mes icônes téléchargés ne sont ni en .png ni en .icns mais directement inséré dans le Pom+i du dossier !!!

Je souhaiterais donc récuperer les images sources aux formats images quels qu'ils soient pour les convertir en .icns s'ils ne le sont pas déjà. 

Merci d'avances !

PS:J'ai testé Img2Icns j'ai mis directement le dossier dedans et il me fait planter le soft... Faut il que j'insiste avec Img2Icns ?


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

dmo95 a dit:


> PS:J'ai testé Img2Icns j'ai mis directement le dossier dedans et il me fait planter le soft... Faut il que j'insiste avec Img2Icns ?



si ton dossier fait 500Mo et que tu le laisses pas faire tranquillement, ouais c'est normal. ca depend aussi du nombre de fichiers dedans.

sinon, va voir là : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/telecharger-les-icones-osx-leopard-10-5-par-defaut-235283.html

t'as de la chance, j'ai rédigé ça hier je crois.


----------



## dmo95 (24 Septembre 2008)

Non non il n'y a pas de fichier simplement une icône sans extension et puis impossible de l'ouvrir (il me propose de sélectionner une application approprié... j'ai testé photoshop et le format n'est pas reconnu) !

Donc tu me confirmes que normalement il est possible de modifier cela avec Img2Icns ?

La impossible de le remettre sur pied, j'ai utilisé l'appli dans l'image disque (.dmg) je l'ai éjecté puis remonté mais rien ni fait elle est toujours au même point avec la petite roue en bas à droite !

Je vais delete/reDL et on verra bien...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Septembre 2008)

Erreur, j'ai mal lu. Désolé.

Edit/ Je viens de télécharger pour voir. Ce sont des fichiers exécutables Unix. On peut récupérer les icônes, mais ne sais pas avec quoi on peut ouvrir ces fichiers ?


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

Tu sais quoi ? 

Je comprends RIEN à ce que tu racontes, sois un peu clair stp. 

Tu veux modifier quoi, c'est quoi ton histoire d'icone sans extension? 

Tu me la refais en clair stp?


----------



## dmo95 (24 Septembre 2008)

Le dossier que j'ai déposé dans Img2Icns est visiblement un fichier exécutable Unix d'après PoorMonsterr, et ce dossier m'a fait planter l'application. En effet, la roue en bas à droite montrant que le logiciel Img2Icns cherche cesse de tourner, par ailleurs elle s'est même arrêté après avoir relancé Img2Icns.

Pour en revenir à ce que je disais, je vais le supprimer et le retélecharger... 

Je souhaiterais simplement récupérer un fichier .icns à partir des icônes téléchargés !!! Pour pouvoir modifier ceux qui se trouver dans le dossier Ressources de l'application Stufflt (Archiveur), tous simplement, enfin pas si facile que ca !


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

utilise Candybar ou la méthode du Pomme+I et copier coller l'icone là où tu la veux. tu te prends trop la tete pour rien !


----------



## dmo95 (24 Septembre 2008)

Je vais modifier tous mes .zip un à un !!! Ainsi que tous mes .avi, .mp3... toutes les extensions de fichiers qui ne correspondent pas proprement dis au système ni à une applications !!!

Candy Bar ne permet pas cela (CandyBar 3.1.2 version d'essai) !!

Merci quand même mais j'en conclu que tu n'as pas de solution à mon problème...


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

nan effectivement, à la place j'essaie péniblement de déchiffrer ce que tu cherches à faire. 

si je me souviens bien c'est à toi que j'ai posté un truc du style : 

http://forums.macg.co/4833749-post604.html

je vais pas faire l'hypocrite et dire que je sais, j'en sais rien - je te l'ai déjà dit dans ce post au dessus. apparemment tu aimes bien insister quand meme !


au passage, c'est pas la peine de poster ton problème dans 50 threads: (http://forums.macg.co/customisation...rans-icones-themes-151778-31.html#post4833749)

si on te répond pas c'est soit qu'il y a pas de solutions, soit que ton problème intéresse personne, soit que personne a essayé de faire pareil que toi .


----------



## dmo95 (24 Septembre 2008)

Oui me baladant dans ce topic, dans lequel on y trouve de superbe chose, j'y ai posté un commentaire, sans suite de ma part... désolé... 

Mais il y a forcement une solution, pourquoi tan d'icône de .mp3, .mp4, .avi ou encore .zip sont ils disponibles si c'est pour s'amuser 1 par 1 à les modifier ?!?

Je vais chercher et je vous informerais de mes trouvailles ! Encore désolé pour le doublons !


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

Ce que tu veux changer c'est ce genre d'icone ? 

Voir la pièce jointe 18588


Si c'est bien ça, je te confirme que je sais pas trop...


----------



## PnyX (25 Septembre 2008)

Désolé PoorMonster, 
donc "Bonjour", "merci" pour le tuyau; mon Finder à nettement plus la classe à présent !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Septembre 2008)

PnyX a dit:


> (...) mon Finder à nettement plus la classe à présent !


Tant mieux.


----------

